

What do people prefer more Wi-Fi or 3G in iPad? - imakerz
http://www.imakerz.com/blog/people-prefer-wi-fi-3g-ipad

======
imakerz
I think this title explains the significance of the Wifi and 3G Technology. So
what do you say about it

